

Firefox kills off favicon in URL bar - brodd
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/04/24/firefox-is-killing-off-the-favicon/

======
rahulpandey
Would save us from creating favicon but then the websites would loose their
identity on our tabs. Would make a bit difficult to differentiate them on our
tabs.

